# train from Rome to Naples



## tinkerbell (5 May 2007)

Hi in a few weeks we fly to Rome and then onto Sorrento.  We land at Da Vinci Rome around 11am and want to book online the train tickets to Naples.   Any idea how long it may take to get from Da Vinci.   Is it a different station we need to get the Naples bound train? Any info on Rome or Sorrento would also be welcome thanks


----------



## Mizen Head (5 May 2007)

Hi tinkerbelle
The train from the Airport is called the Leonardo Express and takes 35 minutes to get to Rome Main Station (Termini) Trains to Naples leave from here also.  Be sure and stamp your ticket on the platform before boarding. Its a good  idea to book in advance and also to reserve a seat.  . There is nothing worse than  sitting down thinking  you have a seat than being moved on by the person who has a reservation. If, by chance, you do not have a reserved seat  then compartments 7 and 8 of every carriage are left unreserved and you can grab a seat in these. Also, if you dont book on line you can buy your  Rome- Naples ticket at the ticket office in the Airport station....there are often very long lines in Rome station, so this tip could save lots of time.

When you get to Termini keep a good eye on the Destination boards for the correct platform for your Naples train. Be aware that the  departure platform often changes at the last minute.


----------



## jasconius (5 May 2007)

also watch out for the porters - last time i was there they charged about €5 per case!


----------



## tinkerbell (6 May 2007)

Much appreciated!  Thanks for all that info. We'll be carrying our bags ourselves I think after that!  Thank goodness its the same station.  Would we make a train at 13.25 Rome to Naples if our plane is due to land about 11am do you think?


----------



## ragazza (7 May 2007)

Hi,

From Rome Airport Fiumecino there is a train (Leonaardo Express) which takes you to the Central Termini train station.
When you walk out of the airport to catch this train, there are lots of booths selling tickets. I think it is about 10E. The trains go every 20 mins or so and the journey lasts 35 mins. 

Then when you arrive in the Certral Termini station, you have to walk to a separate part of the train station (about 10 mins down a long platform) to get to the train for naples. There are TV monitors letting you know which platform to go to.

There are many different trains, the best and quickest to get is the EuroStar. The journey takes 2 hrs, and is very comfortable.
I bought my ticktes for the EuroStar before I left (saved having to queue to buy them in Central Termini). The website is www.trenitalia.it.


To make the connections, give yourself PLENTY of time. I had given myself two hours between the flight arriving and my Naples train. Then my flight was delayed by an hour, and I had to wait at the baggage carousel for 45 mins. I missed my train, and only by running like the wind (panicking trying to find the platform) I just made the next train.
I would say give youself loads of time (at least three hours) to catch your train connections, and find platforms without stressing out.
However, even though I had missed my train, and had to get the next one, there was no extra charge. So if you are delayed and miss your train, they run fairly frequently, so you can just wait around and get the next one.

Enjoy your holiday!

Ragazza.


----------



## Murt10 (7 May 2007)

ragazza said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> There are many different trains, the best and quickest to get is the EuroStar. The journey takes 2 hrs, and is very comfortable.
> ...




I travelled from Rome to Naples on the Eurostar earlier this year. The train left Rome at 10.45 as per the ticket. It was due to arrive in Naples at 12.30, a 1 hr and 45 minute trip, but the driver opened the train up a bit and we arrived in Naples station 23 minutes early. 1 Hr and 22 mins, not bad going considering the distance travelled (300 Kms). 

Imagine the effect it would have on the Country if we could get our trains to travel at this speed. 

Dublin-Cork 257km/160mi 
Dublin-Waterford 158km/99mi 
Cork-Galway 209km/130mi 
Dublin-Limerick 198km/124mi 
Dublin-Castlebar 251km/156mi 
Dublin-Belfast 167km/104mi 
Dublin-Sligo 217km/135mi 


I also wanted to come back to Rome on am earlier train but was told that I would have to pay extra to do this.


Murt


----------



## tinkerbell (7 May 2007)

thanks again for all that info.   The train I am hoping to get would be at 14.25 which give something like a TC symbol beside it and the time they estimate is 1.27 minutes which would fantastic after the early start from Dublin.  On the fares section they list a DueperUno which I think means 2 adults for the price of one and total of 33 euro which sounds ok. It a little bit confusing because we also have our child with us but it appears from the website we can't book the 2 adults for price of 1 at the same time as the childs.  But 33 euro for two adults on a fast train from Rome to Naples sound good as long as you don't miss it because they seem to say you can only change times beforehand not after you've missed it!!


----------

